# Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!



## der_Jig (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich war nun gestern los zum Hornhechtfischen in Bülk und da hat sich ein Brandungsangler neben uns auf die Mole gestellt und ich sah an der zweiten Rute am unteren Haken einen GULP-Wattwurm...
Hörte ihn nur rede, dass er die beiden "Profi-Angler", die dieses Zertifikat der Fangausbeute unterschrieben hatten...
Nun gut, ich hab das ganze Sortiment nun auch in meinem Stamm-Angelgeschäft "Knutzen" in Kiel gesichtet und war kurz davor irgendwas zu kaufen, doch irgendwie hat mich etwas zurückgehalten, denke dies nennt man dann vielleicht Vernunft  ...

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Gulp-Produkten?

Tag der Erprobung:
Uhrzeit:
Wetter:
Wind:
Art des Produktes:
Montage:
Fänge:
Wer:
Sonstiges:


----------



## Tomverl (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir einige Exemplare der Zeitung " Rute & Rolle Ausgabe Mai 2005 besorgt, Stückpreis 3,20 Euronen.

In jeder Ausgabe liegt ein Gutschein womit man sich bei bestimmten Händlern, (Die auch in diesem Gutschein für ganz Deutschland vermerkt sind)
eine Tüte Berkley Gulp Wattwürmer holen kann.

Jeder der diese Teile ausprobieren möchte sollte sich unbedingt diese Ausgabe holen, denn eine Tüte Gulp Wattwürmer mit 10 Würmern Inhalt Kostet bei meinem Händler 9,50 Euronen.:r 

Ausprobieren konnte ich sie leider noch nicht, bin aber sehr gespannt.


----------



## Bison (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Mich würde das auch sehr interessieren, ob die Gummiwürmer was taugen... Das ist von HH aus blöd sich für die Ostsee Wattis zu besorgen, dann auch noch teuer und halten kaum... Wenn die Kunstwattis was bringen wären die ja praktisch! Immer Griffbereit und halten auch mit Sicherheit besser!

Glaube aber auch, dass die nicht wie die echten sein werden (von wegen besser...)

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob sich schon Hornhechte lohnen??? Ich mein der Raps blüht ja!


----------



## Hamburger_Jung (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Hallo #h 

das mit dem Gutschein ist ein guter Tip, hab ich auch 1x, 2x oder |kopfkrat naja öfter gemacht :q  gibt ja nicht nur Würmer sondern Garnellen, Shads und meiner Meinung die sehr interessanten Kraben  jeder der schon nen Dorsch in den Magen geschaut hat weiß was ich meine.

Ob die gut fangen #c aber wenn mal nichts auf Metall geht und kein Wurmhändler in der Nähe bestimmt einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Hamburger_Jung (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

P.S.

Preise schwanken bei uns von 6,95 bis 9,95€ #d


----------



## Bison (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

In welchem Laden gibts die denn in HH??? Hab da bisher noch nicht nach geschaut...


----------



## Micky (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Hab vorhin noch ne Zeitschrift bekommen :q 

Händler in HH:
Bergedorfer Angelcentrum
Angelcenter Neu Wulmstorf
Mega-Angelcenter Martins
Sportfischerzentrum Langenhorn

So steht´s in der Liste drin !!!


----------



## Hamburger_Jung (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Hab mir auch gerade die Zeitschrift geschnappt und das Verzeichnis gefunden.

@ Micky
hast Angelsport Mohrenberg vergessen (Bergedorf)
und Angler Zentrum Trave (Ahrensburg) geht auch noch.


----------



## Micky (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Oh sorry, war ohne böse Absicht, hab das nur überflogen!


----------



## Agalatze (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*



			
				Bison schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde das auch sehr interessieren, ob die Gummiwürmer was taugen... Das ist von HH aus blöd sich für die Ostsee Wattis zu besorgen, dann auch noch teuer und halten kaum... Wenn die Kunstwattis was bringen wären die ja praktisch! Immer Griffbereit und halten auch mit Sicherheit besser!
> 
> Glaube aber auch, dass die nicht wie die echten sein werden (von wegen besser...)
> 
> Weiß jemand zufällig, ob sich schon Hornhechte lohnen??? Ich mein der Raps blüht ja!


 
also wattis gibts eigentlich bei jedem guten händler in hamburg. und teurer sind die ganz gewiss auch nicht.

die gummiwürmer sind im vergleich zu den echten mist !
es gibt ja auch schon einige threads über diese würmer. habe sie selber getestet.


----------



## Forellenudo (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Mein Sohn ist mit ein paar Boardis (Garfield,Mela,Danny)im moment auf Fehmarn und hat diese angebliche Wunderköder mal mitgenommen,er wird am Sonntag Abend einen Bericht hier reinsetzen #6


----------



## Blenni (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Hallo,
ich habe mir auch ein Glas besorgt, das geht nächste Woche mit nach Norge.
Mal sehen, ob's was taugt.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Knotenharry (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Also ich hab sie schon getestet und hab auch Fische damit gefangen. Vergleichbar mit echten Würmern sind sie aber nicht, aber wenn man mal keine Fiecher hat, kann man damit losgehen.


Ich hab mit den weißen Ringlern und den dunklen Wattis mit Glitzer drinn gefischt.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*



			
				Bison schrieb:
			
		

> In welchem Laden gibts die denn in HH??? Hab da bisher noch nicht nach geschaut...


Mohrenberg in Bergedorf und in Harburg hat die .
Preis von 8,95-16,95Euro hab mir gerade ein paar Packungen geholt!!!


----------



## angeltreff (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Ich habe den Coupon jetzt voller Wut zerrissen und weggefeuert. In keinem Laden hier gibt es das Zeugs, Krönung war eben die Aussage vom 3. besuchten Händler (aus der Liste) - "wir nehmen gar nicht an der Aktion teil".


----------



## Patty (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Moin Boardies,

ich befürchte diese Gutscheinaktion wird ganz schön Chaos verursachen. Ich hab letzte Woche mit meinem Händler in Lübeck gesprochen und der sieht der Aktion mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen entgegen. Jeder Händler bekommt direkt aus den USA einen Karton von den Gummidingern und keiner weiß genau wann die tatsächlich geliefert werden. Erst wurde den Händlern gesagt das die Teile anfang April eintreffen sollten und dann wurde der Termin im  2 Wochen rythmus verschoben. Mein Händler weiß jetzt schon das er auf jeden Fall viel zu wenig haben wird und das die Kunden ziemlich sauer reagieren werden.

Petri Patty


----------



## Knotenharry (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

@ Bison

Guck mal hier:





			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vorhin noch ne Zeitschrift bekommen :q
> 
> Händler in HH:
> Bergedorfer Angelcentrum
> ...


----------



## Fehlerteufel (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Also ich hab gerade vorhin bei Mohrenberg in Harburg ein paar Packungen geholt.
Dirk Mohrenberg hat wohl auch genug von den Dingern,und anscheinend wurden ihm auch schon die ersten Fangmeldungen päsentiert!!!
Am Freitag will ich auch los ,ich weiß nur noch nicht wohin.
Irgendwo Richtung Fehmarn und dann auf Platte,aber noch keine Ahnung wo ich es am besten versuchen sollte!!!
Gruß Klaus!


----------



## Tackle (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Moinsen.#h 
Im Mega-Angelcenter Martins bei Marci hängen die guten Teile auch schön sortiert in reichlicher Auswahl und Artenvielfalt an der Wand. Versuch macht klug. Ich bin schon schlauer und habe die grossen dunklen Watties in der Brandung getestet. Vergesst aber auf keinen fall die Eimer für die Fische die ihr damit an den strand legt.  

Gruß Tackle


----------



## Micky (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Ich hab mich für Freitag Abend (18:00h) zum Käffchen bei marcy angemeldet und werd dann mal meinen Coupon aus der Rute&Rolle einlösen. Dann werd ich mir am Wochenende ein 3-Haken-System basteln und jeweils einen Haken mit WATTI, SALZI und GULP-WATTI bestücken und dann wird getestet.

@ Tackle: Soll ich noch nen Grill mitbringen  :q #6


----------



## a.bu (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Hi Tackle ,

habe meine Versuche ja bereits hinter mir und probiere demnächst Gummis aus der Nachbarschaft . Die gibt es in sämtlichen Formen und Farben , ja selbst die Geschmacksrichtungen sind frei wählbar . Stinken tun die auch wie Hulle und ab Mülleimer sind Sie gratis .
Denke mal der Fangerfolg wird ähnlich sein .

Viele liebe Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Andreas 25 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Ihr bekommt wenigsten eure alle! Ich habe bei mir keinen laden gefunden, der die Gutscheine einlöst!  :c  :c  :c 
Jetzt habe ich nur noch einen Laden in der nähe, bei den ich noch nicht war, mal schauen was die sagen.
Bei dem wo ich gerade war, da kannten die nicht einmal die Gutscheine. Ist doch zum  :v  :v 

Gruß Andreas!!!


----------



## Tackle (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Moinsen Ihr alle.#h 

@Micky:
Die Idee mit dem Grill fänd ich schon nicht schlecht, doch das lass mal lieber an nen Strand verlegen. Freitag 18.00Uhr. Ich werde versuchen mich auch dort einzufinden.
@a.bu:
Ich finde die Dinger einfach Toll. Die sind auch voll Familienfreundlich. Du machst Dir welche an den Haken, schmeist raus und dann kannst Du in aller Ruhe Sandburgen oder Skulpturen mit deiner Familie Bauen. Wenn Du die Ruten dann gegen Feierabend wieder ranholst, hast Du noch super Frische Gummies dran. Die gehen dann wieder ab in die Tüte und Du kannst Dir nochmal nen super schönen Tag mit Deiner Familie machen.  

Fazit: Wenn Dir Deine Frau die Dinger schenkt, würde ich mir Gedanken machen. Dann bist Du eindeutig zu oft alleine beim angeln. #6 

Mit besten Grüßen

Tackle


----------



## Bison (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Funktionieren die Teile denn jetzt oder kann ich ebenso gut nen 5 Euro Schein an Haken hängen???


----------



## der_Jig (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*



			
				Bison schrieb:
			
		

> Funktionieren die Teile denn jetzt oder kann ich ebenso gut nen 5 Euro Schein an Haken hängen???


 
DAS interessiert mich nun auch mal!!!#c


----------



## Knotenharry (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Ausprobieren Jungs, ich hab mit den Dinger schon geangelt. War auch äußerst skeptisch, aber fangen kann man damit. Ist aber kein Vergleich zu echten Fiechern....


----------



## Palerado (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Die Teile müssen super sein.
Gibt ja schliesslich ne eidesstattliche Erklärung von nem Guru!!!

Wie wurde mal so schön gesagt:"Wer damit nicht fängt kann halt nicht angeln"


----------



## Knotenharry (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wurde mal so schön gesagt:"Wer damit nicht fängt kann halt nicht angeln"


 
Genau so siehts aus#6 ...


----------



## Bison (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Ich hab sie mir jetzt besorgt und wenn nichts dazwischen kommt am Sonntag mit an die Ostsee! Mal sehen, obs ne Scholle gibt!


----------



## Lionhead (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teile müssen super sein.
> Gibt ja schliesslich ne eidesstattliche Erklärung von nem Guru!!!
> 
> Wie wurde mal so schön gesagt:"Wer damit nicht fängt kann halt nicht angeln"


 
Lest mal die diversen Threads zu diesem Thema.
Eine eidesstattliche Versicherung socher Art ist für den A....
Wie willst du beweisen, daß dieser "Guru" nicht mit Gulp besser gefangen hat, als mit Naturwatti`s?
Die Teile kann man mal probieren, es kann auch immer eine Tüte im Kasten auf Vorrat sein, aber die Behauptung fängt besser als natur, schmeiß deine Wattis weg, und verprasse dein Geld mit unseren Gummis ist einfach nur frech...
jan "Lionhead"


----------



## degl (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

@all,


hab heute eine probepackung von kutter+küste im briefkasten gehabt.

sehen aus wie heringe(hab in meiner bewerbungsmail wohl vergessen wuttwürmer anzugeben).
naja nun sind sie da und am 11.06. werden sie auf nem kutter ausprobiert.
ausserdem werde ich einen mal unseren hechten vorsetzen 
na schaun mer mal

gruß degl


----------



## folkfriend (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teile müssen super sein.
> Gibt ja schliesslich ne eidesstattliche Erklärung von nem Guru!!!
> 
> Wie wurde mal so schön gesagt:"Wer damit nicht fängt kann halt nicht angeln"


 

War Gestern in Dahme um die Gulp Ringler (schwarz) zu testen !

Hatte in 4 Std. nur einen Biss... und was war `drann 

Der hier:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich nun angeln kann oder nicht ??


----------



## Marcus van K (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Tach Leutings,
hab grad mit nem Kumpel Telefoniert und die hatten gesten Abend mit den Gulp Wattis nicht einen biss, garnix. so gut können sie ja dann wohl nicht sein!?


----------



## folkfriend (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leutings,
> hab grad mit nem Kumpel Telefoniert und die hatten gesten Abend mit den Gulp Wattis nicht einen biss, garnix. so gut können sie ja dann wohl nicht sein!?


 
... ich denk`die solln besser sein als echte :g


----------



## Tackle (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

#c Tcha, ich hoffe ihr seid alle meinem Rat gefolgt und hattet eure Family mit. Wäre ja sonst auch echt langweilig geworden.:q 

Mit besten Grüßen
Tackle


----------



## Micky (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal die Sache mit meinen SALZIS in Erinnerung rufen....!?!?!? :q #6


----------



## Tackle (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Hallo Micky.#h 
Ich habe es Freitag leider nicht mehr gesschafft. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## degl (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

@all


wenigstens die schnüre von berkley haben bisher nicht entteuscht(auf meinen rollen und beim fischen)
mit den gulps muss ich mich erst auseinandersetzen#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Agalatze (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

in der brandung sind die dinger echt nicht zu gebrauchen.
wenn die fische gestapelt stehen und die wattis dadurch alle sind, dann ist es mit sicherheit eine alternative,aber sonst heisst es immernoch NATUR PUR ist das beste.
auch salzwürmer sind nicht gegen die echten zu ersetzen.

auf dem kutter kann man sie allerdings super als jiggs verwenden. und die fängigkeit gegenüber normalen jigs ist wirklich besser.


----------



## Micky (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Wann: 18.05.2005, 16:30h - 22:15h

Wo: Dahme Seebrücke

Wer: Shorty + ich mit jeweils zwei Montagen

Köder: Berkley Wattwurm (hell)

Fänge: NULL !!!

Bisse: NULL !!!

Katze hatte gegen 20:00h binnen kürzester Zeit mit frischen Wattwürmer 4 Dorsche wovon insgesamt 2 maßig waren.

*Fazit:* Der Herr sei gepriesen das es Wattwürmer gibt, die sich nahc nichtgebrauch immer noch in Salzwürmer verwandeln lassen!!!


----------



## Hochseeangler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war in der Woche vom 7.- 14. Mai mit ein paar Freunden auf Langeland. Von einem Händler hier in Bremen-Nord hatten wir vorher je eine Packung Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer zum Testen erhalten.
Während 3 Mann in unserem Boot mit Pilker angelten, hatte ich mir zusammen mit meinem Freund ein paar Wattwürmer besorgt und damit in ca. 17 - 20 m Tiefe gefischt. Da wir an dem Tag eine ordentliche Strömung hatten, mußten wir 650 gr. Blei benutzen um am Grund zu bleiben. Die Bisse blieben dann auch nicht aus - es kamen immer wieder Dorsche an Bord. Ich machte dann den Versuch mit einem GULP-Wattwurm, den ich auf den Nachläufer aufzog (der zweite Haken über dem Blei wurde mit einem normalen Wattwurm bestückt!). Man soll es nicht glauben, aber ab sofort fing ich meine Fische nur noch mit dem GULP, für den normalen Wattwurm interessierte sich kein Fisch mehr!!! Ich fing in der Folge - immer auf den gleichen GULP! - insgesamt 11 Dorsche, wobei der längste etwa 70 cm lang war. Natürlich bissen, wie vorher auch, untermaßige Dorsche auf den Wurm. Ein Freund von mir, der ebenfalls mit Naturköder fischte, nahm dann auch einen GULP auf seinen Haken und fing damit unter anderem eine 49 cm lange Scholle (keine Flunder!!), die den GULP voll verschluckt hatte.
Am darauffolgenden Tag wiederholte sich das Ganze: wir fingen mehr Fische auf den GULP als auf den normalen Wattwurm!
Am vorletzten Tag machten wir dann vom verankerten Boot noch ein Plattfischangeln in der Nähe unseres Hafens (Spodsbjerg). Das Wetter war sehr ruhig und wir hatten kaum Strömung. Auch hier testete ich den GULP: Erfolg gleich Null!! Keine Platte interessierte sich für den Kunstwurm, alle gingen nur auf die Wattwürmer meiner Freunde!
Ich wechselte dann auch auf Wattwurm und fing dann ebenfalls damit Platte.

Unser/mein persönliches Fazit zum GULP:  
Beim Naturköderangeln vom treibenden Boot ist der GULP scheinbar unschlagbar, wenn eine entsprechende Strömung vorhanden ist, die zum einen dem Wurm etwas Leben verleiht und zum anderen auch den Geruchsstoff im Wasser transportiert und damit die Fische anlockt. Vermutlich ist die Kombination aus beiden der Schlüssel zum Erfolg???!!!
Da ich beim Plattfischangeln mit kaum Strömung mit dem GULP nicht mal einen Biss hatte, nehme ich an, dass ein nur schlaff herunterhängender Wurm, auch wenn er kräftig riecht, nicht die Reizwirkung wie ein echter Wattwurm hat.

Übrigens verirrte sich auch noch ein schöner Hornhecht von 74 cm Länge auf den GULP, den ich hinter einem Buttlöffel angeködert hatte.

Mit den ebenfalls kurz von uns getesteten Seeringelwürmern hatten war gar keinen Erfolg - weder vom treibenden, noch vom verankerten Boot interessierte sich ein Fisch für diesen fast weißen Kunstköder.


Gruß
Hochseeangler


----------



## degl (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

@hochseefischer,

genauso hab ich insgeheim mit mir gewettet,wenn's bewegung gibt dann wuerde man,wie du es erlebt hast auch mit gulp fangen.
aber einfach in die brandung schmeissen wird wohl auch nicht klappen.
werde meinen test wohl erst im herbst machen,werde aber meine probepackung gulp-heringe im juni vom kutter ausprobieren|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## sirbuk (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

ich bin ja echt enttäuscht wenn ich das hier lese. Ich war nach den ganzen Berichten in namhaften Zeitschriften doch sehr angetan. Jetzt nach den echten Testern, nämlich ihr, bange ich dem ersten Versuch entgegen. Ich hatte die ganz Krasse Nummer dieses Woe vor. Ich wollte mir echte Tauwürmer und die von Berkley holen und sie im Hamburger Hafen fischen. Evtl auch die Wattis testen. Doch so wie ihr es beschreibt wird es ne ruhige Nacht. Bin gespannt und werde berichten.

sirbuk


----------



## degl (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

@sirbuk,


nur mut|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## sirbuk (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit GULP!!!*

Danke degl. Muss nur ne ordentliche Stelle finden. Irgendwas soll wohl gehn


----------

